# Difference between xlt III and ultramag III?



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

I saw it in the back corner of a dusty old antique shop....$65 dollars canadian for 10" graphite/kevlar daiwa baitcasting rod and an abu-garcia baitcaster.. I didn't know what the reel was because the stickers had long vanished, but I could make out the words, Abu-garcia .

Having never laid eyes upon an ultramag III, this foreign looking reel was snubbed by my high-brow tastes..

" that thing looks like a cheap japanese abu... can't be good" ..

I thought to myself... so I left it.. and went home..

But the reel haunted me... it had that palmed look to it.. and try as I might I couldn't find a picture of it on abu's website..

The spool size was the same as my 6001c...so I started to talk myself into it..

" just buy it.. you can always use the spool for your 6001c..." , 

" it might be a good all-purpose reel, it has enough capacity".
"..you could always sell the rod, ( I didn't need another steelhead/float rod)..

" Maybe you can bargain.."..

I left it for a whole week.. then last weekend I had to go back and got the whole thing for $50 canadian.. cleaned it up.. oiled the bearings... and started on my research..

I'm still not sure what it is.. but i'm about 90% positive it's an xlt III mag.....

Haven't casted it yet.. but I have the spool spinning nicely now.. 

So my longwinded question is.. " what's the difference between an xlt III and the ultra-mag III's that you all talk about? I saw pics of the ultramag III and mine looks identical except for that mag adjustment knob that sticks out on the ultramag III... ( mine is just the flat knob)

And... did they ever make the ultramag III or Xlt III in a left-handed model? 

I'm too used to left hand retrieve now, I think I won't be able to use this XLT.. if anyone has a lefty, let me know? 

thanks

( I'd post a pic but I don't think i have attachement posting priviledges)


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Basically the same reel , infact a whole slew of abu reels are pretty much the same except for frame colors , quantity of bushings or bearings and minor cosmetic changes. Levelwind has minor difference but still fully disengages . When people refer to the ultramag is is kind of an generic term with regard to the tournament version as many are not trully ultramags but are 523,323 xlt, 823, Mag3 that have had parts swapped out to make them function the same as a true ultramag. I have converted quite a few of the xlts for tournament work and use one myself .
Left hand versions were built ,common in the xlt 1 size , less so in the xlt2 and rare in the 3 size .


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*So .. what's involved in the modification?*

So, for me to mod my xls3... what's involved? And, on a side note, does anyone have a left handed ultramag 3 for sale/swap?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

To remove the mag assy on the XL3 you push a button, turn the centre of the endcap and it comes out. With the XLT you lift up a flap and do the same. However, to modifiy the XL3 so you have an extended knob to wind the mags off is a great deal more straightforward than on the XLT. Do not ever recall seeing a wind it off all the way conversion on an XLT. BB


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*confused...*

Okay.. now I'm confused.. when you say XL3... you're referring to the ultramag 3? 

And are you saying that in tournament casting, you need to wind the mag's OFF... hence the extended knob, that allows you to back the mags off further than you can on a stock XLT3?


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

*But.....*

But do you fish with the reel low? If so, how do you hold your rod... Or do you only use that for tournament casting..


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*lefty*

i am looking for a left handed utlra mag, in good condition too.


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

Black Beard said:


> *To remove the mag assy on the XL3 you push a button, turn the centre of the endcap and it comes out. . BB *


Okay, I re-read your description, and this is how MY reel works, push a small button, and turn... and the whole end cap comes off.. so that makes mine an XL3... Now, back to the modifications... besides winding the mag all the way off, are there any other mods? ( So I'm correct in assuming that for tournament casting you don't even use the mags?)


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

If it is a xl 3 follow this link to do a conversion http://www.nickaway.com/ultra.htm


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

On the Jersey website (no not new jersey) there is a good section on Modifying an ultramag.  

http://www.myfishcasting.org/

Click on 'Equipment' in the left hand frame.

Scroll down to just above the picture of the Zzippy's and click on 
'Converting An UltraMag'

Plenty there to get you going.


----------

